# Biting himself after groom



## watsonmom (Sep 25, 2016)

I figured out that every time Watson would be groomed, in a few weeks he would have scabs either around his anus or on his belly near his penis. I didn't associate the two, but now I think that he gets itchy with the sanitary trim! He bites at the itch and causes the scabs. Does anyone else's dog do this? I told the groomer not to do it this last time and he's better, but it's so nice and cleaner when he's all trimmed around his privates. Could it be that particular groomer? Or a dull shaver? They use anti-itch shampoo on him. I get him groomed maybe every 3 months. Any advice?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I do a hygienic shave on both of mine (male and female) and found that if I use a 1/8 or 1/4" comb extension that it doesn't shave so close to the skin. Shaving too closely will cause that irritation and itching that makes them want to lick and bite. I have also scissor cut and that works well, too. That is dependent upon both your patience and the dog's patience! (Not professional advice from me, just trial and error!)


----------



## watsonmom (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks! My groomer doesn't shave, but uses clippers that maybe leave 1/4 inch of fur. That's why I'm confused as to why he's itchy. I wonder if she'd use scissors to trim a bit in that area. Watson tends to be a mellow boy so he'd probably be okay with it.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I've never had a male before. What does a hygienic/sanitary trim involve? All I've done so far is just trim the penis hair a little.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

cwag said:


> I've never had a male before. What does a hygienic/sanitary trim involve? All I've done so far is just trim the penis hair a little.


A hygiene or sanitary trim is shaving or trimming the hair out from around the penis and testicles (if they have them)and basically the belly area. I'm a professional groomer and I don't do it to my own dogs (well, that's not totally true, I did it on my bridge girl as she got older because she had urinary incontinence and was harder for her the stand to be brushed), but I find lots of people like them because dogs get matted/tangled under there and they don't want to deal with brushing or urine stuck in the hair. 

To the OP, if you're dog is always coming back after grooms with scabs/redness, I would bet its either the shampoo that is used or maybe he is matted in that area and it gets irritated or brush burned from detangling it. I would've guessed razor burn, except if the groomer is using an attachment comb (which it sounds like she is from the length of the trim), its basically impossible to razor burn a dog. I don't know what specific type of shampoo your groomer is using, but I've had very few reactions from Best Shot Lemonaide shampoo or Glo Coat leave-in conditioner. Also, you might see if your groomer is using any leave-in products or perfume sprays as sometimes dogs can react to those and you can try cutting those out. This might be a long shot (I've never had a dog react) but maybe your dog is reacting to whatever laundry detergent your groomer is using on the drying towels?


----------

